# Any NC (RTP area) based tee-shirt designers out there?



## 49er (Jan 13, 2015)

I am new to the business and was wondering if I can buy a cup of coffee for a local designer and pick their brain about the biz.


----------



## joevasion (Apr 5, 2012)

What up! I am based in Raleigh near downtown.


----------



## TriangleDreamer (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in Raleigh as well near Crabtree!


----------

